# matsudaira vs mayuzumi



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who is better i got both on naxos, and as far as i know, i like them equally
if you ask me to tell you who i find better you better have a million bucks...

I would not trash either one of them over another, since i have great admiration for both.
The thing is i seem to be the only one into them, im a fanboy of both trully.

Than i need more of matsudaira , the naxos ain't enought material, just like mayuzumi
any devotee of both of em..

Than someone might say something like well matsudaira was not in the same league as
mayuzumi.Than again matsudaira keep me riveted to my chair, i simply would not enjoy life
whiteout it.But Mayuzumi is great has well mandala symphony are force majeure to reckon whit
sutch tremendeous power.

I hope you enjoy reading about this, and if you have other recording than naxos of these guys please comment because to me there japan finest.

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm unable to indicate my preference because I've not listened to any compositions by Matsudaira.

Nonetheless, I wish to comment on Toshiro Mayuzumi since I've been familiar with his name for almost 30 years due to his involvement with writing music for films.

There's a thread on him @ FilmScoreMonthly, to which I contributed (with a different user name than here):

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/posts.cfm?threadID=67260&forumID=1&archive=0

"While Toshiro Mayuzumi's music for 2 English language films ("The Bible" and "Reflections In A Golden Eye") seems to be quite infrequently discussed and deserves more evaluation and acclaim (not to mention expanded releases on CD), his hundred scores within the Japanese film industry from 1951 through 1984 receive hardly any recognition, except for "Tokyo Olympiad", which has had album incarnations. 
While Mayuzumi's work on the couple of John Huston films begs for more attention, Mazyuzumi's collaborations with many Japanese film directors should likewise get equal consideration.
Here are a few Mayuzumi-scored Japanese films whose directors are more well-known internationally:

1953 Mr. Pu (Kon Ichikawa)

1954 Woman In The Rumor (Kenji Mizoguchi)

1956 Street Of Shame (Kenji Mizoguchi)

1958 Enjo (Kon Ichikawa)

1959 Good Morning (Yasujiro Ozu)

1960 When A Woman Ascends The Stairs (Mikio Naruse)

1961 End Of Summer (Yasujiro Ozu)

His most prolific collaboration is likely with director Shohei Imamura, with whom Mayuzumi scored 8 films during a ten-year period from 1958 to 1968 - some of which include:

1961 Pigs And Battleships

1963 The Insect Woman

1964 Murderous Insects

1966 The Pornographers

Though Mayuzumi continued to write some film scores in the late '70s/early '80s, he was not attached to the later Imamura films, such as "Vengeance Is Mine" ('79), "Ballad Of Narayama"('83), or "The Eel"('97), all scored by Shinichiro Ikebe. Perhaps the topic for another thread?"

Here's a good scan of the reverse side of Legend's 2-CD edition on Mayuzumi's "The Bible":


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Quartet Records (from Spain) recently released the soundtrack by Mayuzumi for SAFARI 5000:










This is a rather rare event because most of Mayuzumi's film music has never been available, and the few soundtrack CDs that do exist are from master tapes vaulted in Italian studios such as Gruppo Sugar (which currently hold the C.A.M. archives).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, I really need to explore more Asian composers. Thanks for the recommendation, deprofoundis.


----------

